# Tarjeta Sanitario, Health Card



## elferretero85 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am employed and have all the docs needed to obtain a Health Card and have registered in my local Centro de Salud, they said to me I would recieve the card within 2 weeks.

I have been waiting 7 weeks and still no card, a person I know living local to me told me that I need to go back to the Centro de Salud as the card should be there waiting for m, but that again has bren contradicted by my colleague.

Any ideas?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

elferretero85 said:


> I am employed and have all the docs needed to obtain a Health Card and have registered in my local Centro de Salud, they said to me I would recieve the card within 2 weeks.
> 
> I have been waiting 7 weeks and still no card, a person I know living local to me told me that I need to go back to the Centro de Salud as the card should be there waiting for m, but that again has bren contradicted by my colleague.
> 
> Any ideas?


I took all my completed papers to our central clinic in Javea, I was given a temporary card at the beginning of September, and registered with one of the GP's. I was told I should receive the permanent card by the beginning of December. Our gestor told me that the permanent card is normally sent to the home address, so I'll wait and see!. I am a pensioner, with private healthcare as well.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> I took all my completed papers to our central clinic in Javea, I was given a temporary card at the beginning of September, and registered with one of the GP's. I was told I should receive the permanent card by the beginning of December. Our gestor told me that the permanent card is normally sent to the home address, so I'll wait and see!. I am a pensioner, with private healthcare as well.


it's a while ago - but we were also given temp cards - we collected the permanent ones a while later from the salud - so why not ask next time you go in?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elferretero85 said:


> I am employed and have all the docs needed to obtain a Health Card and have registered in my local Centro de Salud, they said to me I would recieve the card within 2 weeks.
> 
> I have been waiting 7 weeks and still no card, a person I know living local to me told me that I need to go back to the Centro de Salud as the card should be there waiting for m, but that again has bren contradicted by my colleague.
> 
> Any ideas?


:welcome:

I would for sure go back in & ask - fergie who has also posted on this thread was told hers would be sent in the post - I collected ours from the salud - we live in the same town & almost certainly use the same salud

even if they don't have a card for you yet they should be able to give you a number so that you can access healthcare


----------



## elferretero85 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for your speedy replies, I have the number so thats great, I will pop into my local Salud as that seems the most common method. 

Thanks again


----------



## elferretero85 (Oct 2, 2012)

Funnily enough I was at the local Correos this morning to collect a parcel I was expecting and my Health Card was there, what a coincidence.

All sorted but thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

elferretero85 said:


> Funnily enough I was at the local Correos this morning to collect a parcel I was expecting and my Health Card was there, what a coincidence.
> 
> All sorted but thanks for your suggestions!


I am in Toledo and my card arrived at my home within 14 days,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> I am in Toledo and my card arrived at my home within 14 days,


that's pretty good 

did you get your little problem sorted out then - they accepted you as your daughter's dependant?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes it was just a matter of having a face to face conversation with someone who wasn't a "jobsworth"


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My mothert received hers within a week and that was seven months ago; although he applied at the same time, my father is still waiting for his. He is now on his fourth application, they lost the other three.


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

elferretero85 said:


> I am employed and have all the docs needed to obtain a Health Card and have registered in my local Centro de Salud, they said to me I would recieve the card within 2 weeks.
> 
> I have been waiting 7 weeks and still no card, a person I know living local to me told me that I need to go back to the Centro de Salud as the card should be there waiting for m, but that again has bren contradicted by my colleague.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have recently moved to Altea but haven´t done this yet as I haven´t received my employment contract so until I do, I will wait. However, when I lived in Barcelona, I received mine in the post two weeks later. A friend of mine did his, he got a temporary card at the time, but is still waiting for his permanent one - 5 months later!


----------

